# Making the movie Red Tails in Czech Republic



## seesul (Apr 19, 2009)

George Lucas started making the movie Red Tails in Czech Republic!
Don´t have much info but some machines are already here Milovice


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tuskegee Airmen with Laurence Fishburne isn't that old, is this one going to be a mega-bucks, no-CGI-spared upgrade?


----------



## seesul (Apr 19, 2009)

As I´ve heard this project is a George´s long time dream...
George Lucas will shoot in Prague | ABC Prague
Tuskegee Airmen to be Subject of George Lucas Film | ksdk.com | St. Louis, MO
George Lucas to ruin Black History with Red Tails / Scrape TV - The World on your side


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like some very convincing mock-up P40's and P51 with the real thing too.
Is this being made now Roman, or is it the old movie?
EDIT:- Oops! Posts crossed!


----------



## seesul (Apr 19, 2009)

Right now Terry, first birds landed there 2 weeks ago. I wanted to go there with my son as they speak about 2 P-40s, 2 P-51s,1 C-47, 1 B-17 (Pink lady) etc., but it is not accesible for public. They speak about 1 open day for public but nothing is sure yet...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2009)

God - hope it's better than some of those last movies!

The last Indiana Jones was just horrible, not to mention those God awful last few star wars movies.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2009)

Good info, there, Roman. Will be interesting once it's open to the public.

Keep us informed...

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Apr 20, 2009)

mkloby said:


> God - hope it's better than some of those last movies!
> 
> The last Indiana Jones was just horrible, not to mention those God awful last few star wars movies.



Agree with MK, the star wars movies had lines that sounded like they came out the Hall of Presidents at Disneyland, wooden man, pure wooden.

Hope it isn't a long blast about race too. That stuff gets old and it makes ya' wonder if anyone knows who was fighting who in WW2.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 20, 2009)

The original "Tuskegee Airmen" wasn't bad, but Hannibal and A-Train's characters were supposedly created from three or four different people's experiences. Good flick, one which I proudly own, but I always watch anything put out by MTV knowing that its going to be as historically accurate as a Spike Lee film. Spielberg always does his WW2 stuff well, paying all honor possible to the men the story is about. I'm lookin forward to seein this one!

Heh. I'd like to see him and Eastwood get together on something...maybe the Hurtgen, or Tarawa...haven't seen anything on Guadalcanal in awhile either.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 20, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> The original "Tuskegee Airmen" wasn't bad, but Hannibal and A-Train's characters were supposedly created from three or four different people's experiences. Good flick, one which I proudly own, but I always watch anything put out by MTV knowing that its going to be as historically accurate as a Spike Lee film. Spielberg always does his WW2 stuff well, paying all honor possible to the men the story is about. I'm lookin forward to seein this one!
> 
> Heh. I'd like to see him and Eastwood get together on something...maybe the Hurtgen, or Tarawa...haven't seen anything on Guadalcanal in awhile either.



Perhaps a movie based of Guadacanal, Iron bottom sound, Henderson Field, that's a good idea for a movie.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Roman, an sorry for the late reply. The forum has been down here. Sounds like it could be good, let's hope they do a good job.


----------



## seesul (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, I hope too.
If I´ll found out something new, I´ll post it here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Look forward to hearing and seeing more Roman!


----------



## seesul (Apr 24, 2009)

Pink Lady (French B-17G modified to 'F') landed in Czech Republic today.
More here Létající pevnost se vrátila nad ?echy. Tentokrát bez bomb - tn.cz Watch the second video, not the first...


----------



## seesul (Apr 24, 2009)

And some pics from today NatÃ¡ÄenÃ­ filmu Red-Tails v MilovicÃ­ch


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sharp looking planes!

nice post...
My money says the finished movie will be a cliche ridden, sappy mess that will only be watchable with the sound off.

.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice shots Roman, thanks.


----------



## seesul (Apr 26, 2009)

some new pics Picasa Web Albums - Tom - Red Tails


----------



## seesul (Apr 26, 2009)

another pics Loveville Photogallery - LIVING - Hollywoodský film Red tails


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2009)

looks great any idea how long they are going to be there Roman ?
kinda hoping they might be still there when Terry and i visit !!!!!!!!


----------



## seesul (Apr 27, 2009)

Unfortunately in August you´ll see our museums and crash sites only.
They´ll finish the video footage in the middle of May...

Karl, we had a meeting this weekend regarding the program of the commemoration. The program has been finished and confirmed and I´ll send it you and Terry. I only don´t have your e-mail address. Could you send it to me via PM? Thx.

Anyway, the commemoration starts on Friday, Aug. 28th at 4 pm. So should you arrive on Friday try to be in Slavicin till the lunch.


----------



## seesul (Apr 27, 2009)

another video ObÃ¡vanÃ½ vÃ¡leÄnÃ½ bombardÃ©r B-17 se prohÃ¡nÄ›l nad Milovicemi – Novinky.cz
As I´ve read in one article this film will be made in Croatia, Italy and England as well...


----------



## blkstne (Apr 27, 2009)

Great pictures /videos
Thanks for posting
Can't wait to see more and than the final movie.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2009)

Great info, photos, and videos seesul. Thanks you for posting.


----------



## seesul (Apr 28, 2009)

My pleasure fellas8)


----------



## seesul (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm, they overpainted the B-17´s tail as 15USAAF A/C.
This serial number never existed on B-17 and such a group sign didn´t exist as well...


----------



## seesul (Apr 29, 2009)

another pics KPM Beroun > Red Tails Milovice


----------



## seesul (Mar 8, 2011)

Any info on movie progress? Thx!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2011)

Was wondering that myself Roman. After nearly two years, it's either been scrapped, or released to DVD only?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, I am interested to see what happened with this.


----------



## seesul (Mar 9, 2011)

Just found this
Red Tails (2011) - IMDb
Red Tails - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Where is George Lucas' Red Tails? - Den of Geek


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpA6TC0T_Lw_
January 2012.


----------

